# dsj - DirectShow <> Java wrapper



## algorismi (29. Dez 2009)

Hoffe, dass sich jemand hier mit dem DSJ auskennt,

meine erste Frage ist, hat jemand zu DSJ ein Tutorial?

und meine zweite Frage ist, ich versuche einen RTSP-Stream mithilfe von DSJ abzuspielen, 
bekomme aber folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
java.io.IOException: invalid / unexpected return from server: RTSP/1.0 454 Session Not Found
CSeq: 3
Date: Tue, 29 Dec 2009 12:13:06 GMT
Server: bitcontrol RTSP Server (X86 assembled on Oct 19 2009)
Session: 27425363


	at de.humatic.dsj.src.RTSPSource.a(SourceFile:2004)
	at de.humatic.dsj.src.RTSPSource.d(SourceFile:1525)
	at de.humatic.dsj.src.RTSPSource.a(SourceFile:450)
	at de.humatic.dsj.src.RTSPSource.a(SourceFile:281)
	at de.humatic.dsj.src.RTSPSource.<init>(SourceFile:189)
	at DsjTest.createGraph(DsjTest.java:29)
	at DsjTest.actionPerformed(DsjTest.java:110)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at DsjTest.createGraph(DsjTest.java:35)
	at DsjTest.actionPerformed(DsjTest.java:110)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
RTPChannel, idx: 0, id: 1
payloadType: 96
MediaType:
Video, H264, width: 0, height: 0, bitDepth: 0, fps: 25.0
rtpTimeOffset: -1
ssrc: -1
: No data received for 15 seconds, giving up
```

woran liegt diese Fehlermeldung, warum wird der Server nicht gefunden, wenn ich versuche den Stream per VLC zu abspielen, dann funktioniert es.

danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## algorismi (6. Jan 2010)

Kennt sich denn niemand mit DSJ aus oder hat bis jetzt niemand was darüber gehört??

OK mal ne andere Frage, wie kann ich denn in Java einen H.264 RTSP Stream darstellen?


----------



## algorismi (7. Jan 2010)

hat sich erledigt, habe herausgefunden wo genau der fehler liegt.


----------

